# How many acres per horse?



## Morrigan_Lady (4 December 2008)

Am I right in thinking there should be 1 acre per horse in a field?

We now have 10 geldings out in one field thats smaller than 9 acres!!!


----------



## hellspells (4 December 2008)

I've always been taught that to maintain land that one acre per horse.  But I know that is an ideal world and many just don't have that kind of space.

I think if the land is manages correctly you can stretch it a bit.


----------



## annaellie (4 December 2008)

I was always taught 1 and half acre per horse, though I may be wrong as its over 10 years since i done my training and dont work with horses anymore.


----------



## Demolition_Derby (4 December 2008)

I was always told 3 acres for the first horse and 1 acre per horse after that


----------



## amandathepanda (4 December 2008)

It's meant to be 1.5 acres per horse for the first 2 horses and then drops to 1 acre per horse after that.  It does however depend on the horses you've got out together (if they get on well or scrap!) and how the field is maintained.  I've got 9 out on 6 acres which are fine as they all get on very well, the pasture is 90+ years old so well established &amp; it does get maintained properly.  If the field gets wet I keep them in until it has drained.  The fact that the field is on the side of a steep hill probably helps tho as is doesn't tend to get too wet for long &amp; according to the farmer if the field is on the side of a hill you get more land for your money because of the land contours


----------



## Enfys (4 December 2008)

Depends entirely if you expect the land to actually feed them or not, AND, what size horse you are talking about. 10 minis on 9 acres would be laughing!

If you are feeding hay it is completely possible to keep horses on less than the prescribed acreage. Lots of people do with no problems.


----------



## Morrigan_Lady (4 December 2008)

Well, this field is under 9 acres, there are 10 horses out there, a few quite young and boystrous and run around a lot.
There isnt much grass and no hay is put out!


----------



## MillionDollar (4 December 2008)

The rule (BHS rule) is 2 acres for the first horse and then 1 acre per horse after that. However, if the land is rotated and managed well you don't need to follow this rule. I have 5 geldings on 8 acres split into 2. So they are on 4 acres at any one time. They are only out for 6-8 hours at the moment though.


----------



## LankyLucy (4 December 2008)

Are they living out all the time or just turned out for a few hours a day?  I would be concerned if they were living out permanently on a field that small without any hay.


----------



## Morrigan_Lady (4 December 2008)

No, they all have to come in at night coz theres not enough grass!


----------



## canteron (4 December 2008)

Aggh land, my theory is the less you have the harder you work in Winter (bringing them and/or carting extra feed) -
but the more you have the harder you work in Summer (topping, fencing, restricting, etc).  Can;t win!


----------



## Enfys (4 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]

No, they all have to come in at night coz theres not enough grass! 

[/ QUOTE ]

So it is basically just turnout then? They'll pick enough during the day if they are fed at night, plenty of space for them in that case I should think.


----------

